#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  SGI Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Branches,  Fee Structure, Placements Discussions

## richa_tiwari

*About* : SGI-Samalkha Group of Institutions is reputed engineering and management institute in India. It is located in NCR-Haryana, Samalkha, Distt. Panipat (Haryana). It is affiliated to Kurukshetra University.SGI College of Engineering & Management is established with a definite agenda and single minded devotion to be a provider of quality education.

Nav Nirman Sewa Samiti (The promoting body) is successfully running the NNSS' Samalkha Group of Institutions (SGI), situated in NCR-Haryana, Samalkha, Distt. Panipat (Haryana). It is affiliated to Kurukshetra University, Kurukshetra, which has been conferred 'A' Grade by NAAC.SGI(College of Engineering& Management) is established with a definite agenda and single minded devotion to be a provider of quality education

*Branches* 

Mechanical EngineeringECEEEECSECivil EngineeringMechanical Engineering(AUTO)Aeronautical Engineering
*Fee Structure*


1.
Tuition    Fee
Rs 72,000 
Rs 72,000
Rs 50,000
Rs 50,000
Rs 42,500
Rs 34,500

2.
Dev.Fund
Rs 18,000
Rs 18,000
Rs 10,000
Rs 10,000
Rs 14,000
Rs 12,000

3.
Caution Money
Rs 2000
Rs 2000
Rs 2000
Rs 2000
Rs 2000
Rs 2000

4.
Student Fund
Rs 1500
Rs 1500
Rs 1500
Rs 1500
Rs 1500
Rs 1500

5.
Misc.Fees
Rs 3000
Rs 1500
Rs 1500
Rs 1500

Rs 1000
Rs 1000

6.
Accreditation Fee
Rs 1000








Placements

*Campus Facilities*

*Hostel* : SGI has provided the hostel facility in the view of providing a secure atmosphere . Boys and girls hostels are located in the campus itself so it makes easy access between college and students. It has got good facilities and infrastructure which makes students feel comfortable and find a homely atmosphere. Being away from the city hubnubs, the hostel a serene and calm atmosphere. hostels have mess facilities for students. The mess is spacious, highly hygienic and elegant. Internet Facilities are also available in the hostel. 

*Library* : The library is well stocked with text and general books along with the  magazines and research journals, Regular newspapers both regional and  national are specifically subscribed to cater the need of all the  readers various facilities like e-library, e-journals and subscription  with various international agencies like DELNET & J-GATE.

*Computer Lab* : Operating with large numbers of desktops, world class server  technologies and a wi-fi campus to ensure mobile computing at all  locations. Internet bandwidth of 8 mbps helps support our systems.

We firmly believe that the overall development and knowledge enhancement  for an engineer is possible only after adequate exposure to information  technology. In alignment with this ideology self sufficient Computer  with IBM & hp servers, desktops, HP Hi-end Laser jet printers and  relevant software have been set up that completely fulfils all the  requirements of the students and faculty. Internet facility with high  speed RF link has been made available for education and academic  purposes. All computers are in LAN (Local Area Network) and are served  by a powerful server. SGI has availed MSDN from Microsoft: under which  almost all Microsoft products will be available to SGI students.

*Workshops* : The laboratories and mechanical workshops being the core facility have most modern equipments and machinery conforming to highest standards. The institute has state of the art physics, chemistry, electronics and communication, electrical technology labs and mechanical workshops. The laboratories have been planned with absolute care to ensure safety while working. All the required machines and equipments in the labs/mechanical workshops are as per prescribed norms and standards. Each lab/workshop is spacieous enough for the students to work comfortably.



*Queries are Welcome !!!

*





  Similar Threads: ITM University 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements Discussions PDMCE Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements Discussions SIEM Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Fee, Branches, Placements Discussions DITM Sonipat Admissions 2012, Branches, Fee, Placements Discussions SBIT Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements Discussion

----------

